# Wie Treiber für IBM DB2 für JAVA installieren?



## Perpetuum2 (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Windoes 2000 Rechner eine IBM DB2 SQL Datenbank installiert. Nun möchte ich diese nutzen und versuche mich auf folgende Weise zu verbinden:


```
//Initialisieren der Datenbank
		System.out.print("JDBC-Verbindung wird erstellt ... ");
		Class.forName("COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.app.DB2Driver");
		
		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2://localhost/pi2");
```

Woraufhin ich diese Fehlermeldung bekomme: 


> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.app.DB2Driver



Ich nehme mal an dieser Treiber für die DB ist nicht installiert? Wei kann man den Treiber installieren?

Grüße
Perpetuum[/quote][/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mai 2005)

db2jcc.jar

in den classpath aufnehmen??


----------



## Perpetuum2 (29. Mai 2005)

Was ist mit "classpath" gemeint?

Ich habe die Datei unter C:\\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\lib\ext\" hinkopiert -> Bringt nix..

Was ist der classpath? MUss ich die Datei in den Packakeg Ordner von meibnem Java Entwicklungsumgebung reinkopieren? Oder wo muss das ding rein?


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2005)

Habe gerade unter System geschaut und die Datei ist eingetragen, doch das Problem bleibt...

"C:\PROGRAMME\IBM\SQLLIB\java\db2jcc.jar" <- in Syste, CLASSPATH eingeteagen  :autsch:


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2005)

sicher dass das package nicht "com.ibm...." heisst?


----------



## Perpetuum2 (30. Mai 2005)

Ja, habe es dennoch kleingeschrieben ausprobiert -> funktioniert auch nicht. Mir ist das ein Rätsel... vieleicht muss man die DB ja igendwie starten oder anderweitig anemlden?


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mai 2005)

du sollst nichts in lib/ext kopieren!

java -cp .;C:\PROGRAMME\IBM\SQLLIB\java\db2jcc.jar MeinProgramm

COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.app.DB2Driver sollte passen?!


----------



## Perpetuum2 (30. Mai 2005)

Habs jetzt mit der IBM DB2 aufgegeben und die mySQL Dn installiert. DB läuft wunderbar, doch mit Java verknüpfen funktioniert einfach nicht.

Habe den MySQL Connector/J runtergeladen das jar Archiv entpackt und den Inhalt in ein Verzeichnis gepackt. Dann geau wie in der Installtion des Treiber beschrieben ist, den Ordner in die CLASSPATH geschrieben, der den Unterordner "com" enthält. 

Dann wie beschrieben so aufgerufen: 



> Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");



Selber Fehler:



> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver



CLASSPATH ist folgender: 


> C:\mysql\mysql-connector-java-3.1.8\



Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Ich verzweifel lamgsam.... 

Dieses Script, was alle installierten Treiber des DriverManagers ausgeben soll, gibt nichts aus, was bedeutet, dass kein einiziger Treiber installiert ist...  :autsch:    :bahnhof: 


```
for ( Enumeration e = DriverManager.getDrivers(); e.hasMoreElements(); )
    		  System.out.println( e.nextElement().getClass().getName() );
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mai 2005)

wie startest du denn dein Programm

was verstehst du unter CLASSPATH????

im Classpath muss nicht der Ordner mit dem jar sein, sondern das jar selber!!!


----------



## Perpetuum2 (30. Mai 2005)

den CLASSPATH stelle ich unter System -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen ein

CLASSPATH = C:\mysql\mysql-connector-java-3.1.8\mysql-connector-java-3.1.8-bin-g.jar

Wenn ich direkt die jar angebe, funktioniert es auch nicht.

Ich starte mein Programm unter Eclipse als "Run as Java Application".


----------



## Dukel (31. Mai 2005)

Perpetuum2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den CLASSPATH stelle ich unter System -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen ein
> 
> CLASSPATH = C:\mysql\mysql-connector-java-3.1.8\mysql-connector-java-3.1.8-bin-g.jar
> 
> ...



Mit Eclipse kannst du verschiedene Libs direkt einbinden.
Unter Properties eines Projektes Build Path.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

oh mann

lass den Umgebungsvariablen-Classpath einfach weg, den brauchst du nicht (wird möglicherweise von Eclipse ignoriert)

lies irgendein Anfängerbuch zum Thema Classpath


----------



## Perpetuum2 (31. Mai 2005)

Danke Dunkel, habe das gemacht und nun bekomme ich einen anderen Fehler:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/aspectj/lang/Signature



Was ist das jetzt schon wieder? Der Treiber scheint auf alle fälle da zu sein unter com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Perpetuum2 (31. Mai 2005)

Jetzt bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:



> java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver


----------



## Perpetuum2 (1. Jun 2005)

Es funktioniert!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Jun 2005)

toll! lösung ? abhaken ?

danke


----------

